

On choosing web technologies in 2014, part II - arisAlexis
http://arisalexis.com/2014/06/30/odyssey-2014-part-ii-the-backend/

======
facorreia
Java SE sounds like a sensible choice for the author's requirements (REST
backend).

It seems he's still putting the architecture together. Perhaps the Dropwizard
framework[1] could be helpful.

[1]
[https://dropwizard.github.io/dropwizard/](https://dropwizard.github.io/dropwizard/)

~~~
arisAlexis
Yes I considered that but I am using a subset of the exactly the same things
so why fetch a maven with dropwizard and not individual stuff so I am
completely free in my dependencies? I use Jersey, Jetty only for
testing,hibernate and apache. I don't need guava,my db is not relational,java
8 has a good datetime class and im not templating anything from the server.

------
intendedeffect
He's pretty vague about his application, but what are the odds that the
execution speed of Java vs say PHP or even Rails is going to matter? Only
asking because he highlights this as one of his criteria.

